# Do I need a FE Certification



## ninjuninju (Dec 12, 2012)

The average American has about four different careers in their life time.

My question is if my career does not start out being related to engineering, do I need a FE Certificate and still renew it every two years? Am I even allowed to say I passed the EIT on my resume if I do not register for a certificate?

Just curious and any mature advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Peele1 (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't believe that the FE/EI/EIT expires. You should get a certificate if you pass, rather than something separate.


----------



## MouserX (Dec 13, 2012)

Like above, I do not think you ever need to renew it etc. Once you get it, it is yours for life. I am just starting out my career but I think the smart thing to do is go ahead and get the certificate. If you ever decide to switch careers to engineering, how are you going to compete with everyone who has passed it? If I was an employer I would red flag you because I would think you were not serious about becoming an engineer since you either a. failed or b. never took the EIT. Seems to me like it would be easier to explain you just never found a position with EIT in hand, then convince someone you never found a position, yet you were not minimally competitive when looking. Hope this helps.


----------



## ninjuninju (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for getting that cleared up for me. I decided to hand in my application after all.


----------



## GA PE (Dec 19, 2012)

Good Move. I worked in Engineering for 2 years out of college, then worked as a Mechanical PM for several construction companies with the last one performing design-build (which started me back on the path of engineering). I changed careers back to a mechanical engineer after 20 years out of college and just passed my PE. Also, most goverment jobs place a lot of emphasis on having the EIT/FE certification.


----------



## bueltebd (Dec 27, 2012)

Absolutely take the FE. The status doesn't expire and there are no "renewals". Good luck!


----------



## MadameCurie (Jan 9, 2013)

ninjuninju said:


> Thank you for getting that cleared up for me. I decided to hand in my application after all.


Good!! you have a lot to win and nothing to lose


----------



## bhook20 (Apr 20, 2013)

All states are not the same. Louisiana (my home state) requires you to renew the EIT certification every 4 years. It rarely becomes an issue because most folks that stay in enigneering take the PE 4 years afterward anyway. But in most states, there is probably not a renewal for the EIT.


----------



## Kaldric (May 6, 2013)

Different states have different regulations. Not all states use the EIT license. I took the FE in Idaho and got my EIT license there, then moved to Utah to work. Utah does not use the EIT license, and the Idaho EIT license expired about two years after I got it. I chose not to renew the Idaho EIT license because I didn't plan on needing it. Now I have a PE, and I really don't need the EIT.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (May 6, 2013)

Kaldric said:


> Different states have different regulations. Not all states use the EIT license. I took the FE in Idaho and got my EIT license there, then moved to Utah to work. Utah does not use the EIT license, and the Idaho EIT license expired about two years after I got it. I chose not to renew the Idaho EIT license because I didn't plan on needing it. Now I have a PE, and I really don't need the EIT.


The EIT is NOT a license is a certification...you cant do anything with an EIT certificate..basically is a certificate that certify that you know the basics of engineering. EIT can help you find a job how ever the EIT cant stamp a drawing, the EIT needs to work under the direction of a PE. Basically the EIT doesnt have to much value other than you passed a difficult test how ever is needed to apply for the PE. I dont see the need to do a transfer of your certificate to different state.


----------



## georgefisherce (May 14, 2013)

Just found out the FE/EIT exam passing score in NJ doesn't expire, but now looking to make sure I am receiving the actual certificate (because I never did). Yes the government jobs do place a lot of emphasis on having the EIT certificate in place!

Anyone ever try to get approved for PE in NJ with multiple disciplines as part of the required 4-years of prof experience? I will ask the board directly but wanted to know if anyone out there has experience with switching disciplines...

I had 3.5 years in ME before going for M.S. in CE and had 1.5 years in there. Between the 2 areas of eng I have the required 4 yrs, but not in 1 discipline consecutively.... really want to just sit for the PE in CE and nail it.

Any thoughts?

Hopeful in Jersey (lol)


----------



## hjg7715 (May 14, 2013)

Wildsoldier PE said:


> Kaldric said:
> 
> 
> > Different states have different regulations. Not all states use the EIT license. I took the FE in Idaho and got my EIT license there, then moved to Utah to work. Utah does not use the EIT license, and the Idaho EIT license expired about two years after I got it. I chose not to renew the Idaho EIT license because I didn't plan on needing it. Now I have a PE, and I really don't need the EIT.
> ...


Just to piggyback on your response. True, the EIT certification isn't a license or carry the weight of a PE license, however, many companies and organizations set the EIT designation as the minimum qualification for civil designers and other professional civil engineering positions. Often, job listings in the civil engineering profession will specify EIT or PE as a requirement or preferred qualification and the rationale is to hire someone who has professional licensing or ability to eventually obtain one. Moreso for recent engineering graduates, I would strongly advise you to obtain this designation, even if you're not planning to work in the state in which this designation was obtained. Reason being is that it gives your the ability to list this EIT certification on your resume or job application and it would get recognized a lot more frequently than "Passed the FE Exam", especially for larger organizations who have HR staff to do the initial screening.


----------

